# K1 Archery



## comp1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Does anyone know this guy at K1 Archery? He intentionally sent out the wrong product and thinks I am responsible for the shipping fees both ways if i want to return it.

What a wonderful world he lives in.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Never met him, but I and many other AT'ers have dealt with Fred for years with nothing but great results. Do a search on all the great posts about K-1.

He's good to work with, try talking to him.

I doubt that posting negative things about a business that gives outstanding customer service will get you what you want. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

st8arrow said:


> Never met him, but I and many other AT'ers have dealt with Fred for years with nothing but great results. Do a search on all the great posts about K-1.
> 
> He's good to work with, try talking to him.
> 
> I doubt that posting negative things about a business that gives outstanding customer service will get you what you want. But maybe that's just me.


Agree.

Give Fred a call.

Just ordered the weight kit for my Luxor barebow riser.
He is out of stock.
Fred offerred to refund the dollars, cuz these are difficult to get.
No problems.

Take a picture of what you received.
You should have an email confirmation of what you ordered.

Send all of this to Fred.


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

Fred is excellent to deal with. If he sent the wrong item, I am fairly certain that it was simply an oversight.


----------



## comp1 (Dec 18, 2007)

I just received another e-mail from this clown. He is suggesting his return police protects him from paying the shipping fees on a mistake he made and recommended I get legal advice.

This is laughable by below average standards.

Is he having financial problems? Is he going out of business?

This is crazy. 

I have never encountered anyone delusional enough to send the wrong product and suggest I pay for the mistake


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

Very Unfortunate

Incidents like this will cost the supplier a lot more than a shipping charge in the long run.

In any event all (most) suppliers have return policies e.g. if you decided the item wasn't an item you wanted you would pay shipping for the return of the item. On the other hand this appaently is not your fault.

I had an incident with a manufacturer of vanes. I sent and email questioning the product and in return I got a "nasty" email back. I would never buy that product again. Today whenever someone asks about the product I make sure the person gets my entire story i.e. the product doesn't work and the responce I got from the manufacturer.

Try another supplier next time i.e. Lancaster Archery Supply. I have dealt with these folks for years and have had good luck.

Regards,


----------



## comp1 (Dec 18, 2007)

This is not a return problem but rather a wrong item sent problem.

i have recived two PM's regarding simular problems.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Seems very strange from the dealings I have had. I have always gotten great service. What are we talking about here, a riser or a dozen nocks?


----------



## comp1 (Dec 18, 2007)

the what is unimportant. i have been geting reports of other supply problems with K1.

in the past i have made four or five other orders without insident.


----------



## skybowman (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm not sure what else there is to add.


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

What did you order and what did he send you?

Maybe there was some kind of communication error. Did your email confirmation match your item?


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Cuthbert said:


> What did you order and what did he send you?
> 
> Maybe there was some kind of communication error. Did your email confirmation match your item?


Yes, you are going to have to stop being so vague and give specific, very specific and documented details, because the root of this problem, I should guess, is in details. For those of us who have had no problem with Fred, vague accusations are going to be pretty un-convincing.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

only dealt with him once (from Australia, too) but he was very communicative about an out of stock item and we resolved the issue to my complete satisfaction. I'd deal with him again anytime.


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

Lindy said:


> Try another supplier next time i.e. Lancaster Archery Supply. I have dealt with these folks for years and have had good luck.
> 
> Regards,


Lancaster is ok if you know exactly what you need, and it is accurately depicted in the catalog. If you ask a tech-pert you are likely not going to get good advice or a bogus answer all together. As one example I bought a $600 bow because they said they had the "cams in stock" so I could adjust the draw length to what I needed. After the bow arrived I called them and was told that they weren't allowed to sell me the cams mail order. More recently I tried to buy a Beiter Plunger but the catalog states a "short" and "Long" which is not right per the Beiter website so I emailed them. The tech-pert told me that the catalog is right and it is the same as beiter's website. BS. Now he won't return my email. Customer support? Hardly. I have spent $1000's there in the last two years and it doesn't seem to matter. It is as if they are the only supplier in the country. Dave


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

scriv said:


> Lancaster is ok if you know exactly what you need, and it is accurately depicted in the catalog. If you ask a tech-pert you are likely not going to get good advice or a bogus answer all together. As one example I bought a $600 bow because they said they had the "cams in stock" so I could adjust the draw length to what I needed. After the bow arrived I called them and was told that they weren't allowed to sell me the cams mail order. More recently I tried to buy a Beiter Plunger but the catalog states a "short" and "Long" which is not right per the Beiter website so I emailed them. The tech-pert told me that the catalog is right and it is the same as beiter's website. BS. Now he won't return my email. Customer support? Hardly. I have spent $1000's there in the last two years and it doesn't seem to matter. It is as if they are the only supplier in the country. Dave


Dave

I've been in the business as a retailer, for 15 years, and before that, I thought the small business archery shops were making all the money. Not hardly!! The only people making the money are the LARGE arrow manufacturers, who also make bows,:wink: and the big distributors. In regards to the distributors, the one's you talk to on the phone, they're just getting by, like you and me. In all those years, I could fill volumes with little things I've had to deal with as a small dealer, from distributors and manufacturers. My marketing background, and I don't mean sales, gave me a pretty descent insight on how the archery industry doesn't operate, and who pulls the strings. It is a small close knit group, irregardless of the thousands of different products, that runs things. Needless to say, I WON'T ever join the ATA, or run my business except my way. In regards to certain distributors, when I see you again in person, I have the very BESTstory, on an order mix-up you'll ever hear.

Take Care

JC


----------



## comp1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Warbow said:


> Yes, you are going to have to stop being so vague and give specific, very specific and documented details, because the root of this problem, I should guess, is in details. For those of us who have had no problem with Fred, vague accusations are going to be pretty un-convincing.


I am sure you would like to set the standards for all. Not much is required when you are only pretending to be.

As for all the little details, well. All the relevant facts were stated and I am not going to type all day to satisfy the demands of a dilettante.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

comp1 said:


> I am sure you would like to set the standards for all. Not much is required when you are only pretending to be.
> 
> As for all the little details, well. All the relevant facts were stated and I am not going to type all day to satisfy the demands of a dilettante.


If you are going to impugn a person's reputation in the archery community I think you owe some details, not vague accusations. I've dealt with Fred. I've never dealt with you. Your accusations may well have merit, but you haven't given enough detail for me, or anybody else, for that matter, to make an informed conclusion. Further, your hostile attitude towards my, I think, reasonable request for more details suggests that your own actions in this matter may well deserve closer scrutiny.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

it seems you have not been getting much sympathy here....your attitude is not helping either...suggest you just learn from this experience and move on.....PS.. i'm sure you are not the first--nor the last--who have had this happen to them...i have also dealt with him from 8000 miles away and never had a problem...maybe just a bad hair day??!!....


----------



## comp1 (Dec 18, 2007)

jmvargas said:


> it seems you have not been getting much sympathy here....your attitude is not helping either...suggest you just learn from this experience and move on.....PS.. i'm sure you are not the first--nor the last--who have had this happen to them...i have also dealt with him from 8000 miles away and never had a problem...maybe just a bad hair day??!!....


I am hardly responsible for your ignorance or your inability to process information. Your comments and those of warbow reflect the fact that you spend allot of time kibitzing in an effort to control and drive others down to your level. In the end, you are just sad people hoping to be seen as something more than you are.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

comp1 said:


> I am hardly responsible for your ignorance or your inability to process information. Your comments and those of warbow reflect the fact that you spend allot of time kibitzing in an effort to control and drive others down to your level. In the end, you are just sad people hoping to be seen as something more than you are.


check your "tude" at the door


----------

